# MK4 jetta shaved bay



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*MK4 jetta shaved engine bay and body work*

some pics of body work progress on my '03 jetta wolfy 

engine removed 










testing a engine motor mount, weird looking one too 











removing some of the seam sealant 



















me trying to do some body work, after about a week of frustration I gave up and called on someone that know what they are doing 
primered it 




















most of the welding and shaving done and primered! 










painted bay, pics a bit crappy due to phone!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks good so far. :thumbup:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

got some more progress pics! 

rear spoiler


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wheres the pic of the bay?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I just fixed the link and added some more. its a slow progress as hes doing this and another mk4 in his free time. 

shaved rubstrip on rear bumper










another pif of how rear spoiler looks like









after he did the spoiler I had the bright idea to do the euro tub and instead of spending crazy moneys on real one he had me one made. looks ugly now 









primered trunk, euro tub and lower blend piece on trrunk lid. real metal molded and welded piece, none of that fiberglass crap

















more pics to come in next few days


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looking pretty good, who is doing the bodywork?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I dont think hes on vortex, met him thru a friend. he does regular collision body work but this is something he likes to do on side on vw's. he does some good work and has basicly done everything i wanted him to do...
im still debating whether to do wider flares or not. hes doing another mk4 4 door golf 1.8t and he has started widening rear qt's, 1.5" wider! 
roof antenna has been shaved, hood notch welded, fender turn signal holes shaved, door moulding holes have been shaved, engine bay has been shaved, trunk done so the only thing that hasnt been touched is rear qt's! simple body kit, emphase side skirts and rear valance, and rieger front 4-motion look valance! nothing flashy but exactly what I liked and wanted!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

gotcha, my frame rails look almost exact. Why did you leave the parts that the bracket goes to from the top of the motor mounts? just curious
pic of my bay


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I felt that they offer some sort of strut brace effect so I left them alone. he had them molded in so they are seamless! he got rid of the bracket for my hood strut so I still have to figure out what to do there! looks good so far, are you leaving the top lip or cutting it off


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh alright, top lip is staying how it is.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

love that deck lid :thumbup: any reason for keeping it silver though?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

engine bay or the car? I dunno just didnt feel like doing it any other color. engine is painted and powdercoated all the way thru so i guess that works. blue and titanium metallic is the only other colors I really like tho but I told my body guy to keep the car reflex, didnt felt like changing color. 

alternator and some other bits powdercoated.









engine is painted metallic blue or sumtin like that, forgot the name of the color. exhaust parts are ceramic coated, and every little tid bit piece I could remove was powdercoated. gonna do something about bolts later tho, prolly some polished bolts on valve covers and around. turbo and manifold got all arp bolts
timing belt cover in pic was not painted yet


----------



## sagunjak (Apr 18, 2009)

dobro iz gleda!! good to see another serb in the scene!! haha :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Why would you powdercoat it that color?? The rest is looking great, make the engine look amazing too!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I couldnt find any color that I liked, I was there for almost an hour looking thru samples. I did start the powdercoating over 2 years ago


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

coupl more pics of the engine bay


















and the wheels that are going on the car


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

^ you ain't jokin. nice work, and i love that spoiler.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn buraz... looks dope!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Gotta agree, that spoiler is rad.


----------



## 68redbug2000jetta (Sep 14, 2007)

damn dude looks good.i was the dude who referenced damir to my boy who does the body work...hes done alot for me to..i have a gli trunk i had shaved which eventually im going to paint...dude does VERY good work....good friend to...


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

painted and almost done!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

im still  over that deck lid. soooo nice :beer:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

yeah Im loving it too, prolly favorite part of the car. headlights came with swap so prolly wont be keeping them, and tails im leaning towards gli smoked ones. cant wait to put this car back on road


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*witness* looks great damir. kudos to the body guy too.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

thanks, what are you going to do about yours now?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

anyone else notice the door handles? 


Damir howd you run the harness in the bay? deleted everything ? A/C and all?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I was wondering if anyone is going to recognize them? umm not sure what to do with AC lines yet, there is someone that makes a custom kit to run under but I will def. keep it. PS I will prolly run -an lines under the rad support.


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

Need to source a front bumper first, then get it into his hands. Getting kinda excited about getting this done finally.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

is that a charger daytona in the back ground with the huge nascar wing? siicckkkk. more pics


----------



## 68redbug2000jetta (Sep 14, 2007)

its a 70 roadrunner made to look like a 70 plymouth superbird (i would know because my dad has a REAL superbird).daytonas are much different.wing sits more straight up,nose is set up different and yadda yadda.damir (bih) has seen my dads car before


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

yes I have seen his dads car, really nice car when you see it. and yes the orange one is a conversion, some woman bought it on ebay and had it done like that by anthony. now hes doing her engine bay as shes putting some massive 500hp engine in there. I belive her husband has the real superbird too! there is a nice model T in there too, and there is another model T that is in a long restoration as the owner is in military and has no time to work on it. and a 60's camaro thats owned by Mike in there, the other body guy that worked on all these cars, him and Anthony really do great body work. some amazing cars to see around there...

btw hes done with the car I just havent had the time to go and pick it up.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Went by Saturday and saw the car damir, Crazy stuff. How do you like that alarm?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

its ok, pager/remote eats batteries like crazy! very expensive but it does what its supposed to. I like the remote start tho, very cool and it has a built in turbo timer.


----------



## saurkrt (May 11, 2011)

Hey damir its anthony finally got around to making a new screen name. Thanks for posting up the pics of my work. I think the jetta turned out pretty damn sweet. Cant wait to see it back on the road with those wheels we did for ya. 

Walt this is my new sn if your reading got tired of the old one, plus this one matches the plate on my getta 

If any on lookers need any custom or collision work done on there dub's just give me a call, me and my buddy would be more than happy to help you out


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

sweet, im glad you got signed up! hows Mark's car comming along, post some pics of the flares youre doing. I wanted to stop by today to take a peak but was late getting there. I have been sick lately a lot, ended up in hospital this past weekend, stupid allergies damn near killed me.
I need the MK2 engine bay painted, just removed the heater core to replace it and fix the blend door but its almost ready for engine bay paint! im gonna text you tommorow again, maybe youre there so we can talk! thanks again man, car looks awsome

ohh btw I managed to scratch the bottom of the side skirt, that one is just cursed man! :banghead:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

pic of the car as it sits right now


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good but the side skirts and rear valance :thumbdown:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I actually like the emphase skirts and rear valance. but I did leave it as it is, didnt wanted to shave it in the bumper as I change my mind a bit from time to time


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

good stuff. i will have to give you a call sometime to do work on my jetta as well


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

anything new on this car


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

unfortunately nothing, car hasnt moved from that spot ever since 2011 and I have moved to different county few years ago. I was gonna restart the project this spring but some stuff came up and I never even got it moving. I have promised to have it at h20i 2015 haha


----------



## FedX (Nov 13, 2014)

The doors are awesome! How did you guys do it?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

this car is gonna be parted out soon. bodywork didnt seem to last and paint is cracking at places. I dont want to deal with it anymore.


----------

